# Question ipad et new ipad !



## mcStill (27 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous !

Je compte faire prochainement l'acquisition d'un ipad mais avant cela j'ai quelques questions ;

- Peut on télécharger des films, album (sur par exemple mégavid**) comme avec un pc ?
- Peut on regarder des videos, match de foot, etc en streaming ?
- Le flash sera t-il bientôt gérer pars les ipads ?
- Il y a t-il des adaptateurs pour brancher en hdmi son ipad, et avoir des ports usb ?

Dernière question, que va apporter le nouvel ipad par rapport a l'actuel ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Décembre 2010)

mcStill a dit:


> Dernière question, que va apporter le nouvel ipad par rapport a l'actuel ?


 
Certainement des nouveautés et des améliorations... beaucoup de chances même qu'il soit meilleur et plus performant  mais comme personne n'a encore vu le nouveau modèle  vu qui'l n'est pas encore sorti ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

Le nouvel iPad ?
C'est le iPad qui fait des trucs aussi génial que l'ancien iPad, sauf qu'il faut faire des noeuds à toutes tes applications avant !


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Décembre 2010)

mcStill a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> ...
> - Peut on télécharger des films, album (sur par exemple mégavid**) comme avec un pc ?
> - Peut on regarder des videos, match de foot, etc en streaming ?
> ...



Fais quand même un peu d'efforts de lecture !
Perso je n'ai pas d'iPad et suis intéressé: Je lis le maximum de posts ici et là pour me faire une idée...Et il y a du grain à moudre !
Fais en autant, et ne pose que des questions "non posées"...
Celles que tu poses ont été maintes fois répondues !
Bonnes lectures !


----------



## Gone (27 Décembre 2010)

mcStill a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je compte faire prochainement l'acquisition d'un ipad mais avant cela j'ai quelques questions ;
> 
> ...



Voila !


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2010)

mcStill a dit:


> (sur par exemple mégavid**



C'est quoi mégavid**, je ne connais pas. Du coup, difficile de te répondre.


----------



## pepes003 (28 Décembre 2010)

C'est le pendant de mégauplo*d dédié à la vidéo en streaming


----------



## Gwen (28 Décembre 2010)

C'est quoi mégauplo*d ? Pareil, je ne connais pas.

C'est étrange tous ces noms de site avec un astérisque dedans. C'est bien légal tout ça ?


----------

